# Sunny Baby Blanket (K)



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

*Sunny Baby Blanket Knitting Pattern
from How Stuff Works*

http://lifestyle.howstuffworks.com/crafts/knitting/free-knitting-patterns-for-baby-blankets2.htm


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you for posting the link. I love this blanket. I have 4 skeins of this yarn and have been trying to find a pattern to use.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

K2P2 knitter said:


> Thank you for posting the link. I love this blanket. I have 4 skeins of this yarn and have been trying to find a pattern to use.


Glad you like it - - this pretty textured blanket could be made with so many yarns and in so many colors, there are almost unlimited possibilities !!!
__________


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

I have done this one before and in the same color, only I did a full size afghan, my grandson saw it, and said, "I think my family needs this", his mother says, every time one of them gets sick, they cover up in this afghan, making themselves feel better, like they have loving arms wrapped around them.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

pjmcd said:


> I have done this one before and in the same color, only I did a full size afghan, my grandson saw it, and said, "I think my family needs this", his mother says, every time one of them gets sick, they cover up in this afghan, making themselves feel better, like they have loving arms wrapped around them.


Awwwww ... that's so nice !!!!!!!!!
__________


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

I've had this marked for awhile... it's classic.
Thanks for posting


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Pretty, thank you.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Beautiful...thanks for the post.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

And if you go to http://lifestyle.howstuffworks.com/crafts/knitting/free-knitting-patterns-for-baby-blankets4.htm basically page 4 - all kinds of knitting patterns for everything. Thanks for the link. (The baby blanket is on page 2)


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you for the link ~ this is lovely! :sm11:


----------



## windyt (Jan 3, 2015)

KroSha said:


> *Sunny Baby Blanket Knitting Pattern
> from How Stuff Works*
> 
> http://lifestyle.howstuffworks.com/crafts/knitting/free-knitting-patterns-for-baby-blankets2.htm


This one was of the first baby blanket patterns I knitted. I did it in a light beige and is used for a lapghan for me!!!!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm working on my second one of these. I love this pattern.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Wow! Both are beautiful, I don't know how knitt,so I admire this gorgeous work!


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

KroSha said:


> *Sunny Baby Blanket Knitting Pattern
> from How Stuff Works*
> 
> http://lifestyle.howstuffworks.com/crafts/knitting/free-knitting-patterns-for-baby-blankets2.htm


Beautiful, thank you for the link. :sm02:


----------



## lynnikins (Jun 2, 2017)

I am new to knitting. Can you tell me how many stitches have to be cast on for a full size afghan please? Is there a formula to figure it out? I appreciate your help. Thank you.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

lynnikins said:


> I am new to knitting. Can you tell me how many stitches have to be cast on for a full size afghan please? Is there a formula to figure it out? I appreciate your help. Thank you.


Since you are new to knitting, it would be best IMO to find a pattern (free, so we can easily help you :sm02 
The *formula* depends a great deal on your personal gauge based on the weight/class of the yarn and needles you will use.
Doing a full size blanket would be a challenging project for a new knitter.... something smaller to start might be better.


----------



## lynnikins (Jun 2, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

lynnikins said:


> I am new to knitting. Can you tell me how many stitches have to be cast on for a full size afghan please? Is there a formula to figure it out? I appreciate your help. Thank you.


Are you asking about making THIS pattern in a full size afghan ???


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you....so cute ????


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

thank you for showing another color!  i have seen this one, but was put on back burner because of the yellow and hard to see.


----------

